# pigeon/crow shoot



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Branta said:


> try ripping into a flock of these flying rats. after that first shot, they're all jukin' n jivin' !!


Didn't you mean tripling not ripping? 



Branta said:


> Stace,
> 
> Walt and a buddy of his each became "Centurians" one day at a crow shoot. i think total tally was 250+ :yikes:


Sounds more tiring then a round of clays with Branta at IL! Sign me up.

What happened to the owl decoys? When my uncle hunted crows they had owl decoys as well as crow decoys.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

The set it great. We use a mixture of the same decoys that you are using with some homemade plywood decoys that I made before I visited Knutson's and picked up the sportplasts.

Does the robo dove make a big difference? I haven't tried one for pigeons before. We typically hunt where the birds are feeding or on a flight path off of a roost. When we hunt where they are feeding the birds decoy just like ducks and always seem to come back to see what their buddies are doing.

We are going tomorrow morning. Last week we shot 25 before we ran out of shells. If anyone in the Grand Rapids area wants some pigeons for dog training send me a PM and I will meet you with some frozen birds.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

When we'd shoot them in Argentina, you'd just leave them lay. Hopefully you'd get some cripples flapping around and then they'd really start to decoy. More fun that duck hunting IMO.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

last year same field.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

band from Sunday.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

dangggggggggggggggg! now thats some decoys! dove season opens up out here september 1st and i really want to lay into them but we will see!


----------



## Chad Vines (Jul 26, 2009)

awesome man nice shoot!


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm still really confused on the topic of legality to shooting doves/pigeons in Michigan. 

I get mixed responses, some saying it's legal, some saying it's not. Does anyone have a link to the law?

Also, are pigeons and doves the same thing pretty much right? 

Ha I feel like a newbie, but I guess I am to this type of hunting!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

BassFisher91 said:


> Hey guys, I'm still really confused on the topic of legality to shooting doves/pigeons in Michigan.
> 
> I get mixed responses, some saying it's legal, some saying it's not. Does anyone have a link to the law?
> 
> ...


not same thing. pigeon = legal. dove = not legal. pigeon is unclassified bird (like crow). no limitations. might need small game, but i dont think so....don't take my word on that.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

Actually Crows do have seasons although no limits (_I think that this is another side affect of NAFTA). Pigeons you can shoot as many as you can when ever you want to. 

We average 150 to 200 a year between 3 different farm and don't seem to make too big of a dent in the population. We tend to 10 to 25 a trip and start hunting them once the wheat is down.
_


----------

